# Horse Shoe Knives



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2016)

Any one here ever made knives from horseshoes. My wife showed me a horseshoe knife on facebook. His site is www.twistedsteelnv.com . I haven't been there yet. He does a lot of plasma cutting also.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> His site is www.twistedsteelnv.com . I haven't been there yet.



I've never linked to a site I didn't at least first check out. I guess I'm afraid it might really be an Obama site or something. Never can be too careful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2016)

No problem Kevin. I went, I saw, la la la. It is safe. I think the knives were just for show, I don't know if they would make reliable knives.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 9, 2016)

Huh, Not my cup of tea but interesting. Did give me some ideas of what to do with the big box of horse shoes I've got in the garage though.....


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2016)

Those are pretty cool Ray. I don't know anything about making knives, but I'm thinking if nothing else they would be awesome kitchen knives. If you make some let me know, maybe I will get some from you.



Schroedc said:


> Huh, Not my cup of tea but interesting. Did give me some ideas of what to do with the big box of horse shoes I've got in the garage though.....



Same for you Colin, if you make some let me know. That is my cup of tea! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2016)

Do it, do it Colin. I don't have any horseshoes.


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Do it, do it Colin. I don't have any horseshoes.



I've got some Ray if you want to try it out. Tony


----------

